# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  New resto at Lil Rock

## Eve

I saw something somewhere but cant find it
new beautiful Japanese restaurant
Anyone know  the link?

----------


## JEK

Nope

----------


## Eve

Maybe I dreamed it

----------


## KevinS

I’m told by another member here that it will be Le Nao Beach, with a Japanese/Mediterranean menu.  Beyond that, I know nothing of the new restaurant.

----------


## Eve

I saw a photo and a post today

----------


## cec1

_​_More “Mediterranean???” Another restaurant from Saint-Tropez? _Quel dommage_!

----------


## Eve

It looked very pretty. Sand color decor and lounge seating, a la Shellona, rather than “loungers” on the sand.

----------


## Reed

> _​_More Mediterranean??? Another restaurant from Saint-Tropez? _Quel dommage_!





I wholeheartedly agree Dennis!  More Mediterranean and Italian dinning options have taken over the island which last I heard was French.

----------


## JEK

> I saw a photo and a post today



I can’t find anything on IG FB or the interweb. There is a La Nao Beach in Cabo.

----------


## elgreaux

> I can’t find anything on IG FB or the interweb. There is a La Nao Beach in Cabo.




this could be the mothership, but Mediterranean with Greek accents, not Japanese...  I don't find any mention of a SBH outpost on the web...

https://www.naosbeach.com/

----------


## Amery

> this could be the mothership, but Mediterranean with Greek accents, not Japanese...  I don't find any mention of a SBH outpost on the web...
> 
> https://www.naosbeach.com/



I wonder if it might be an offshoot of this? From Marbella
https://naopoolclub.com/

----------


## KevinS

Forwarded by a friend:

----------


## elgreaux

> I wonder if it might be an offshoot of this? From Marbella
> https://naopoolclub.com/



anything is possible...

----------


## Cwater

Yuk we loved the old resto there.

----------


## Eve

We didnt love the old one. But I am willing to walk 29 steps to buy a drink

----------


## marybeth

> But I am willing to walk 29 steps to buy a drink



 :cool:  As I said in another post....I can't wait to meet you!

----------


## Amery

> Forwarded by a friend:



There is a new IG account @naobeachstbarths

----------


## davesmom

> I wholeheartedly agree Dennis!  More Mediterranean and Italian dinning options have taken over the island which last I heard was French.



I am totally with you and Dennis: I fear it is a worldwide phenomenon..this "virus" has hit San Diego as well.  I am quite disappointed in the change at the restaurant at Le Guanahani since it became a Rosewood, as it is mish-mash Mediterranean, but I still love the hotel.  It had really good French food before and I really miss our former chef..I am not planning to eat there except the first night because I get a credit.  Maybe there will have been some changes since February?  I hope so.  I would not mind a few suggestions as to newer restaurants, since I love French food and travel to SBH in particular to dine in French restaurants.  Thank you in advance for suggestions!  Any thoughts on La Petite Plage?  I still have planning to do.

----------


## amyb

Esprit
Santa Fe
Bananiers
Fouquet’s
For French food these popped into my head.

----------


## cec1

> Esprit
> Santa Fe
> Bananiers
> Fouquet’s
> For French food these popped into my head.



. . . off the radar screen, but I’m an advocate of L’Atelier Joel Robuchon — especially the casual, upstairs “Roof” restaurant.

----------


## davesmom

> . . . off the radar screen, but I’m an advocate of L’Atelier Joel Robuchon — especially the casual, upstairs “Roof” restaurant.



Agree 100% with L’Atelier!  Let our Resto Savant, Kevin, be your guide!  He will never steer you wrong!

----------


## Jim A

https://www.stbarths-restaurant.com/listing/nao-beach/


DESCRIPTION

_We are happy to announce the opening of NAO BEACH Saint-Barthélemy, our new elegant and festive Beach Club._
_NAO BEACH borrows its unique and warm cuisine from the Mediterranean and sublimates the codes of Japanese gastronomy, for a unique culinary experience on the white sand._
_Around the bar, contemporary and creative cocktails combining Japanese flavors & Mediterranean influences that offer a new dimension to the essentials of mixology._
_In the heart of the bay of Saint-Jean, NAO BEACH is an ode to the relaxed lifestyle of the Caribbean, its turquoise horizons, and its heavenly shores._
_DJ set 7/7, throughout the season. Sunbeds on reservation_

----------


## JEK

Screenshot

----------


## Eve

> As I said in another post....I can't wait to meet you!



awaiting patiently!

----------


## shihadehs

So this new restaurant is replacing Lil Rock??
We really liked Lil Rock

----------


## Reed

We enjoyed a number of meals there and were always comped the lounge chairs.  Lovely service people.

----------


## bkeats

Lil Rock changed a lot from pre to post pandemic. When we last went pre in 2019, it was a fun casual spot with very reasonable prices. When we got back in May 2022, it was all redone and prettified and the menu was more upscale and expensive. Nice but not nearly as enjoyable.

----------


## bkeats

Still a construction site. A total makeover from what it looked like.

----------


## cec1

> Still a construction site. A total makeover from what it looked like.



More of St. Tropez.

----------

